# thrush- smelly hoof



## cellie (7 February 2008)

My horse is on box rest for 4 weeks he has had surgery for hock fusion .His shoes were taken off for the surgery and this is the first time he has ever gone barefoot in the two years that I have had him.I thought it would be good for him as tbs have bad feet at the best of times.One of his hooves is getting smelly I have washed it with hibiscrub and sprayed it with violet spray and another disinfectant lotion.
He is on straw in a outside stable during the day and shavings in the indoor stable at night. Any suggestions for treating what could be thrush would be welcome.Im not sure if putting shoes back on might help either.


----------



## dawnpetenathshir (7 February 2008)

I think shoes help as they raise the frog off the floor so it is not constantly damp.  My poor pony had thrush so badly that he became lame.  He has been barefoot for 2 years and it was due to the extremely wet summer that the thrush became so bad.  I have finally got him sound through a combination of hydrogen peroxide, wound powder, purple spray and an antibiotic foot spray.  Can't remember the name of it at present but if you want to know will look tomorrow.  Best thing to do is keep the frog as dry as possible and make sure it doesn't get too overgrown as the thrush apparently loves to grow in any crevices it can find.


----------



## cobstar (8 February 2008)

My Cob suffers and I have found cleaning with Hibiscrub and squirting Hydrogen Peroxide into the crevices helps. I have also tried diluting tea tree oil and spraying that into the crevices. Another good one! i have also used is Kevin Bacon (comes in a reddish brown tin with a brush, they sell it in some saddlers) quite effective but the best product I have been recommended is a small bottle of purple stuff which my farrier gave me, he absolutely swears by it and so do lots of his customers. Will have a look at the bottle when I go to the yard tomorrow and let you know what it is called. 

Lx


----------



## piebaldsparkle (8 February 2008)

I tend to scrub with salt water and then when clean and dry paint with Iodine and Eucalyptus Oil (as recommended by my farrier).  Hardens feet and gets rid of any rot and trush.


----------



## Andalucian (8 February 2008)

All good ideas, if you're really struggling I'd wrap the feet in nappies and gaffer tape whilst he's on the straw (after treating with one of the things suggested).  This gives the foot a chance to be out of the urine and dry.  Should be OK on shavings, as long as its a deep bed.


----------



## dawnpetenathshir (8 February 2008)

Found the name of spray I used when thrush was really bad its called Terramycin it costs about £10.


----------



## Maesfen (8 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
but the best product I have been recommended is a small bottle of purple stuff which my farrier gave me, he absolutely swears by it and so do lots of his customers. Will have a look at the bottle when I go to the yard tomorrow and let you know what it is called. 

Lx 

[/ QUOTE ]

That sounds like gentian violet; it used to be a favourite when dealing with ringworm so it stands to sense it would help with another fungal disease.  Here you go -
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentian_violet


----------



## dingle12 (8 February 2008)

best stuff to use is the blue or green spray they use on sheep with foot rot, cant remember the name it clears up so fast.


----------



## cellie (8 February 2008)

Thanks everyone that should keep me going for a while .Had a good clean up again this morning and already the smell has improved.I think I have the spray you recommended Ill check tonight it might be the one my vet gave me some time ago for a small infection.
Mucking out three times a day to keep him extra clean is keeping me fit too.


----------



## native (9 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
best stuff to use is the blue or green spray they use on sheep with foot rot, cant remember the name it clears up so fast. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've used the spray for sheep and it's called Alamycin, it's really good stuff and works quickly.


----------



## pepperandoran (9 February 2008)

Yeah me too - sheep foot spray, works a treat


----------



## ISHmad (10 February 2008)

Nettex Frog Health disinfectant is brilliant for thrush.  It clears it up in two or three days.


----------



## cobstar (11 February 2008)

Hi, I promised to check that bottle of stuff I have at my yard which the farrier recommended. Its called MUSTAD and its a frog cleaner. Its main ingredient, it says, is Formaldehyde. It has worked wonders on my horse so would throughly recommend it. You only need a few drops and not that often either so it should last you. 

Good luck!


----------



## Orangehorse (11 February 2008)

I wouldn't bother to put his shoes on.  All horses should have a break from shoes anyway.

Thrush is just one of those things.  Obviously keep the bedding as dry as possible.  Do not use strong thrush remedies for too long.  If it doesn't work quite quickly do not keep using it as all it is doing is giving the thrush fungus something to feed off (dead cells),

You can use the Borax solution, which does not harm the feet in anyway and should work, even though not very quickly - a week-10 days should be enough.

You need some household Borax, from Boots.  It is a natural mineral mined out of the ground.  Dissolve 2 good tablespoons in 5 litres of warm water.  Shake well.  Put into a spray and every time you clean out the feet give them a good spray of the borax solution.  When the thrush has gone spray them 2-3 times a week to keep them nice, but no more than that.


----------

